# leo is not eating



## Cherry Lola (Oct 2, 2008)

my gecko hasn't eaten in over two weeks she has already shed, is no way due for another was moved to a bigger viv just over two weeks ago and i know that they take about a week to start eating again but now im getting worried. Any advice is welcome im feeding her giant mealies at the moment and she loves them well at least she used to?! she just doesn't seem interested x


----------



## emmagotgeckos (Jun 26, 2009)

hey, do you use sand in ur viv? one of the problems could be that she is suffering with impaction! this is caused from her ingesting the sand when eating her crickets etc. the signs are not eating (compleet loss of appetite) not going for a poo and sleeping alot also loosing weight. 
or maybe your leo is just stressed, give her a variaty of foods, try wax worms or maybe even try her with a pinki


----------

